
Origamijs: HTML5 Canvas Based on CSS or React Style - raphamorim
https://github.com/raphamorim/origami.js
======
mateuspaulino
Really cool project. This project simplify the canvas programming. Awesome!

------
afonsopacifer
Great project! Now I can play with canvas :)

------
hugoadrj
Great idea for a project.

------
mvfsilva
Great project!

